# Sheriff Eugene Crum



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sheriff*

*Eugene Crum*

Mingo County Sheriff's Office, West Virginia

End of Watch: Wednesday, April 3, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/3/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sheriff Eugene Crum was shot and killed near the Mingo County Courthouse in Williamson at about noon. Sheriff Crum was eating lunch in his vehicle when a vehicle pulled alongside and a subject shot him four times at point-blank range.

The subject was shot and apprehended a short time later.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Mingo County Sheriff's Office
72 E 2nd Ave
Williamson, WV 25661

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21769-sheriff-eugene-crum#ixzz2PQdIGrTN


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awful! RIP Sheriff


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

R.I.P. Sheriff Crum


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sheriff Crum


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sheriff


----------

